# Not configured to listen on any interfaces: (



## XunilNewb (Jan 13, 2005)

When I try to start dhcp on my core 1 box, it fails - with the message...



> not configured to listen on any interfaces


I think I'm correct in the assumption that something must be missing from my dhcpd.conf file, the question is; What?

:4-dontkno


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Core does have some hardware issues in this respect. Has this worked before?


----------



## XunilNewb (Jan 13, 2005)

No, I haven't had dhcp working yet. Is there a possability that this is a firewall issue? Where can I find documentation regarding the "known hardware issues? Perhaps there is a Linux distro better suited to my networking needs?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

If you're trying to use an old 3Com 10/100 card, it's not supported somehow. I had the same issue with mine at one time. A newer networking card will do fine. Preferrably a different brand. I don't know what it is about it, I fought the thing for a week when I first tried it. I thought it was me.


----------



## XunilNewb (Jan 13, 2005)

Cheers, I'll check the card, I have an old realtec nic lying around somewhere. Come to think of it I have two realtec nics, I'll stick one in the xp box if it comes to that.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If switching the card doesn't help, then please run "ifconfig -a" as root and paste the results here.


----------



## XunilNewb (Jan 13, 2005)

Aaaaaargh! May the festering souls of those responsible rot in hell for ever :4-angerma 

Well, may they at least suffer hours of trying to configure dhcp on an FC1 box only to realise that there's a 3com NIC inside...

That's right, a 3com - well I'm back to the drawing board now (using those realtek cards). Btw, does anyone know of any FC1 issues with realtek cards? I think mine are pretty old, so if I need to d/l drivers I might have a challenge on my hands.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Try the realtec, if you aren't online in 10 minutes, you're probably wasting time. The network configuration wizard in FC should walk you through the installation and configuration in minutes.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

And if I'm not mistaken, didn't I touch on this here. http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=34035 I was hoping to save you the time and frustration at that time.


----------

